# Chimney Sweeping



## gprit

I know the recommendation is to get your chimney swept once a year, but in reality is this necessary? My enclosed woodburner (with s/s chimney) is three years old. Was swept professionally 12 months ago - not much soot. Used maybe 3-4 times a week last Dec/Jan/Feb, always using dry well seasoned logs.

It's not an insurance requirement - they just say if there was a fire the chimney would be inspected.

Anyone have any experience/comments on using proprietary chimney cleaning products instead of a sweep? Do they really work in practice?


----------



## Bevdeforges

My husband went out and purchased the brushes and poles to clean the chimney himself, and says that it is sufficient to do an annual cleaning yourself. (Note: done from the woodburner, not from up on the roof.) I nag him to do a proper cleaning before the start of each heating season (using lots of tarps to contain any soot and dust that comes down the chimney) and then part way through the season, he burns one of those cleaning log thingees. 

Should there be a fire, having the equipment (and knowing how to use it, I guess <g>) might actually be considered as a positive point in the "inspection."


----------



## Clic Clac

You will struggle to find a 'sweep' anytime soon.
There's a national shortage, according to the TV news last night. The sweep featured was taking bookings for the end of December.

Same for wood burner installations.
Many people have gone back to wood ahead of this winter's rising energy bills.


[email protected] : My edit button has returned. ✔


----------



## LFBEUSTON

gprit said:


> I know the recommendation is to get your chimney swept once a year, but in reality is this necessary? My enclosed woodburner (with s/s chimney) is three years old. Was swept professionally 12 months ago - not much soot. Used maybe 3-4 times a week last Dec/Jan/Feb, always using dry well seasoned logs.
> 
> It's not an insurance requirement - they just say if there was a fire the chimney would be inspected.
> 
> Anyone have any experience/comments on using proprietary chimney cleaning products instead of a sweep? Do they really work in practice?


The recommendation to 'sweep' the chimney every year is a good recommendation. Why risk a chimney fire when it is so easily avoided? I clean mine every year, from the roof.That way there isn't the added nuisance of trying to keep soot out of the living room by cleaning from the bottom! 
Cleaning a chimney is a fairly easy procedure and from the roof easier still though I appreciate that some people don't feel comfortable up there!!
As for the 'Chimney cleaning ' products; I have never used them and I never will. There is a reason why chimney sweeps are in business!! Those products simply cannot be as efficient as a wired brush scouring the inside of the flue. The recommendation to clean your chimney every year is a general recommendation. Quite obviously if it was never used then it wouldn't need cleaning every year!! Sounds silly but my point is if there is hardly any use of the chimney then it doesn't need cleaning every year., perhaps every two years. 

My chimney gets a lot of use throughout the winter and I burn anything!!! As a result there is a residue from pine and other 'sticky' woods that I have cut down in the garden. Mainly I use oak and other hard woods mixed in with this stuff so I feel I need to clean every year. Even so, when the job is done there is usually only about enough soot to fill a small bowl (about 6-8 tea mugs, for comparison) In any event I'm comfortable in the knowledge that the chimney is clean with no risk at all of fire.


----------



## zarathustra

I clean our chimney - usually not much to clean out. My partner works for a fairly big insurance company, and while I can't speak for all insurance companies, they assured me it isn't a requirement to get a professional out to do it on your behalf, the house will still be covered in case of a fire. If in doubt ask your insurance company.


----------



## LFBEUSTON

zarathustra said:


> I clean our chimney - usually not much to clean out. My partner works for a fairly big insurance company, and while I can't speak for all insurance companies, they assured me it isn't a requirement to get a professional out to do it on your behalf, the house will still be covered in case of a fire. If in doubt ask your insurance company.


The point is if your chimney is cleaned you can't have a chimney fire!!!


----------



## Befuddled

Clic Clac said:


> You will struggle to find a 'sweep' anytime soon.
> There's a national shortage, according to the TV news last night. The sweep featured was taking bookings for the end of December.
> Same for wood burner installations.
> Many people have gone back to wood ahead of this winter's rising energy bills.


Also a shortage of decent firewood in many places as well as rising prices. Some sellers are hanging on to it for their families. Lots of families around here with huge hordes of logs in the garden.


----------



## Crabtree

I have seen what started as a chimney fire take out a whole house in France and several terraced houses in the UK. Then of course you will find out what your insurance says if you cannot get a piece of paper (the sweeps copy) as yours would have been destroyed.Thats why I get mine done by a sweep every year.But of course " you just have to ask yourself one question-Do you fell lucky?"


----------



## LFBEUSTON

Crabtree said:


> I have seen what started as a chimney fire take out a whole house in France and several terraced houses in the UK. Then of course you will find out what your insurance says if you cannot get a piece of paper (the sweeps copy) as yours would have been destroyed.Thats why I get mine done by a sweep every year.But of course " you just have to ask yourself one question-Do you fell lucky?"


That was some chimney fire !! Started in a chimney in France and wiped out a terrace of houses in the U.K.!! 
In the very unlikely scenario of a whole terrace being destroyed by fire you imply that the insurance company could be difficult if you can't produce a chimney cleaning certificate. Should this mythical terrace of houses be destroyed just how is the insurance company to try and determine that it was your chimney which started the fire? Everything would be destroyed!!!
Sorry, your imaginary scenario is rather short on anything approaching reality!


----------



## Befuddled

One thing is certain. In the event of any claim for any loss, the company will do their level best to find some reason to avoid paying.


----------



## LFBEUSTON

Befuddled said:


> One thing is certain. In the event of any claim for any loss, the company will do their level best to find some reason to avoid paying.


They don't have a great reputation I know but given that just about everyone on the planet is trying to swindle them they can hardly be blamed when they insist on evidence or documentation and stick to the letter of the agreement. And no, I am not an insurance agent or have anything to with them, other than paying my premiums!!


----------

